
Gmail’s new design will include a ‘Confidential Mode’ - tnorthcutt
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/13/17233504/gmail-design-confidential-mode-feature
======
tnorthcutt
This is a bad idea, and I believe it is Bad Design. If someone can see your
email on their screen, they can share it with others, full stop. This feature
will instill a false sense of control in users and will result in bad things
happening.

